
FBI ‘pretty confident’ iPhone hack only works on iPhone 5C with iOS 9 - cm2187
http://mashable.com/2016/04/07/fbi-comey-iphone-hack/
======
billhendricksjr
> “The reason I keep saying 5C, iOS 9… this doesn’t work in sixes, doesn’t
> work in 5S and, so, we have a tool that works on a narrow slice of phones,”
> said FBI Director James Comey on Wednesday during a speech on Encryption and
> Surveillance at Kenyon College. However, he then quickly added, “I can never
> be completely confident, but I’m pretty confident about that.”

This reinforces my belief that the FBI will not be able to hang with Apple in
the encryption arms race.

Is there any more information on how the private company got in and who they
are?

